
Game Zero: Coronavirus spread linked to Champions League game in Italy, Feb. 19 - onetimemanytime
https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-nw-coronavirus-game-zero-soccer-20200325-hwdk44wipfacvd5pwozgcp7biu-story.html
======
Hackbraten
Article without GDPR-wall:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200325173748/https://www.chica...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200325173748/https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-
nw-coronavirus-game-zero-soccer-20200325-hwdk44wipfacvd5pwozgcp7biu-
story.html)

